# Broken the wall: 7Ghz with dual 955ES



## maxxxpctuner (Apr 21, 2006)

pic's setup


----------



## maxxxpctuner (Apr 21, 2006)

system:
asus p5wd2 e-premium
intel 955es
corsair 8500
cooling by YBRIS COOLING " THE CUBE" LN2
maxxx& alex-ta shark oc team pctuner.net italy





...........................































more info here...http://www.pctuner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=65846


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

It's been done already, on prescotts...


----------



## maxxxpctuner (Apr 21, 2006)

prescott single core...presler dual core


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

Presler dual core is easier, I think?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Presler dual core is easier, I think?



Quit trying to demean his overclock man. 

That's a sick ass system you got maxx


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

nono I'm not trying to do that... I'm not saying it's not a nice overclock, just saying it's been done :[


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> nono I'm not trying to do that... I'm not saying it's not a nice overclock, just saying it's been done :[



Link?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

google.it.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> google.it.



He comes up when I google it.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

http://xo.typepad.com/blog/2005/08/the_7ghz_pentiu.html
http://news.softpedia.com/news/7GHz-Pentium-6202.shtml
http://www.engadget.com/2005/08/11/how-to-overclock-to-7ghz/


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> http://xo.typepad.com/blog/2005/08/the_7ghz_pentiu.html
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/7GHz-Pentium-6202.shtml
> http://www.engadget.com/2005/08/11/how-to-overclock-to-7ghz/



That's not his CPU genius. Those are 3.8ghz P4's

He is overclocking a 955ES dual core CPU.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> That's not his CPU genius. Those are 3.8ghz P4's
> 
> He is overclocking a 955ES dual core CPU.


Which is more powerful thus easier genius, and I said, on a prescott... ass...


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Which is more powerful thus easier genius, and I said, on a prescott... ass...




You have yet to show me a link of a 7ghz 955ES, prick.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

I never said that jackass... i said it has been done... ON A PRESCOTT... fucking n00bieass bitch... go change your tampon.

& the 955ES is built on better technology, thus easier to get that high...

I was just informing him it's been done, sicne he posted the title as "BROKEN THE WALL"

Go get common sense


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I never said that jackass... i said it has been done... ON A PRESCOTT... fucking noobieass bitch... go change your tampon.




WTF does it matter if it has been done on a prescott? 

"I just hit 5ghz on an AMD" - overclocker

"So what? People have been doing that on P4 for years" - bikr


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> WTF does it matter if it has been done on a prescott?
> 
> "I just hit 5ghz on an AMD" - overclocker
> 
> "So what? People have been doing that on P4 for years" - bikr


AMD & Pentium 4 (shoulda said intel smartass) are two completely different companies and arcatectures, just shutup, you don't know shit. You are not going to win this argument
680<955EE so 955 is easier to overclock to 7Ghz... There was never a "WALL" that could be "BROKE DOWN"


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> AMD & Pentium 4 (shoulda said intel smartass) are two completely diffrent arcatectures, just shutup, you don't know shit. You are not going to win this argument
> 680<955EE so 955 is easier.




Did he not break a wall for a particular CPU or not? You have yet to show me proof of your accusations.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Did he not break a wall for a particular CPU or not? You have yet to show me proof of your accusations.


No he didn't... That wall was broken by inferior technology thus no milestone was broken... what's your fucking IQ? 20?
& I wouldn't say that for an AMD chip, there different technology.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> No he didn't... That wall was broken by inferior technology thus no milestone was broken... what's your fucking IQ? 20?



You make no sense. 

I can't wait til someone else steps into this thread. 

Someone took a CPU that noone has hit 7ghz with, he hits 7ghz with it, and just because someone did it with a P4(which is a completely different cpu) he doesn't get credit for breaking a 7ghz wall?

The wall is the for the particular CPU itself. Not mankind. 

Noone said "I'm the first to hit 7ghz evarrr".

He said he broke 7ghz with a dual core 955ES(which noone has done before to my knowledge), and HE DID JUST THAT. THAT IS CALLED "Breaking the wall".

EDIT: 



			
				bikr692002 said:
			
		

> No he didn't... That wall was broken by inferior technology thus no milestone was broken... what's your fucking IQ? 20?
> & *I wouldn't say that for an AMD chip, there different technology*.



So you're saying there is absolutely no difference between a P4 and a dual core 955ES?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> You make no sense.
> 
> I can't wait til someone else steps into this thread.
> 
> ...


ITs the same damn technology, socket 775... JUST AN IMPROVED ARCATECHTURE!! Which is easier, the reason why no one said they hit 7Ghz is because it is NO BIG DEAL WITH THE COOLING HE IS USING! NO MILESTONE WHATSOEVER! Now if he said 8.5Ghz or 9 I would be impressed, or if he did it on peltier or dry ice... something other than liquid nitro.

ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT THE 955EE TO FKING 5Ghz ON AIR!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1328904


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> ALOT OF PEOPLE GOT THE 955EE TO FKING 5Ghz ON AIR!



Then show some links of 7ghz.

He was the first to do this, and you're obviously just jealous.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Then show some links of 7ghz.


There is none because it's NO BIG FUCKING DEAL FOR LIQUID NITRO HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU ARE A MORON... Just... die...


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> There is none because it's NO BIG FUCKING DEAL FOR LIQUID NITRO HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU ARE A MORON... Just... die...



If it's no big deal you go out and do it. 

Or if it's no big deal, show me ONE SINGLE LINK. 

Notice how calm I am, why are you getting so upset?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2006)

guys please chill a bit


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> guys please chill a bit



Yes sir.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> guys please chill a bit


What's your opinion on this... is this excellent, amazing awestricking "WALL BREAKING" overclocking or is this just... ehh duh! overclocking..


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> If it's no big deal you go out and do it.
> 
> Or if it's no big deal, show me ONE SINGLE LINK.
> 
> Notice how calm I am, why are you getting so upset?


I said that there is no big deal so thus no link 


			
				bigboi86 said:
			
		

> So you're saying there is absolutely no difference between a P4 and a dual core 955ES?


It's a 955EE first off and second there is a diffrence, the 955EE is better, same technology, different archatecutre.


			
				bigboi86 said:
			
		

> He was the first to do this, and you're obviously just jealous.


Jealous? what? no. Just unimpressed. I bet if you would give infrared a 955EE he would get it up to 6Ghz on air, and well past 7Ghz on liquid nitro...


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I said that there is no big deal so thus no link



I guess that's why the people over at extremeoverclocking are giving him kudos, huh?

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=216749

Go there and tell em how stupid it is.

Or how about xtremesystems. 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=95974&page=2

Go crap his threads there and see if you don't get flamed.


Funny how the rest of the world thinks this is a good thing except for you. 

Jealous maybe? 

I let my defense rest.



Kudos on the overclock man


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't care which f'in cpu it was, i say props.  sub 19 on the pi. wow.

also, different cpu, therefore new wall.  imho a wall was broken.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

No, no jealousy, just saying it was easy probally didnt even take 2 hours to tweak...
Unimpressive to me.

Nice second account btw... can a mod check the ip's of those two accounts?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> No, no jealousy, just saying it was easy probally didnt even take 2 hours to tweak...
> Unimpressive to me.
> 
> Nice second account btw... can a mod check the ip's of those two accounts?



His account was created before mine..


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

so?


----------



## drade (Apr 21, 2006)

it was an easy overclock with no wall broken


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> it was an easy overclock with no wall broken


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally someone (Other than w1zz ) With a brain!

Nice overclock max, but like I stated before, no wall, sorry  But Yeah, nice overclock, I think I already said that I never said bad overclock right?  Bigboi is just stupid


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally someone (Other than w1zz ) With a brain!
> 
> Nice overclock max, but like I stated before, no wall, sorry  But Yeah, nice overclock, I think I already said that I never said bad overclock right?  Bigboi is just stupid



Look dude, how many times have I insulted you? You better stop. Who cares if your friend agrees with you?

ALMOST EVERY OVERCLOCKING FORUM AGREES WITH ME!

You people who say there is no wall broken can't prove to me of another instance of a 955ES overclocked to 7ghz.

You have no proof that a wall hasn't been broken.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr, that's just sad that the only defense you have for someone else disagreeing with you is that it must be the same person.  Well, i am a completely independent entity than bigboi, but I do appreciate your concern about my IP address.

I have my own opinion, and it happens to align more along bigboi's train of thought.  Tough nuts.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

You know what, you two look new so you guys can go think "0mgZ ub3r 0v3rcl0kk m4n" when I go "Could be alot better, not impressed" =D


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Apr 21, 2006)

just because i haven't posted a ton here doesn't mean i'm new to the scene.  I've been on other sites but took a year hiatus because my net was revoked (university had issues with routers. wtf?).  but thanks for trying to undermine our opinions instead of bolstering your own.  real tactful


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> You know what, you two look new so you guys can go think "0mgZ ub3r 0v3rcl0kk m4n" when I go "Could be alot better, not impressed" =D



Go to one of the overclocking forums I linked above and voice your opinion. 

Funny how some of the most reputable overclockers in the world can agree with me that it is a nice acheivement. I'd love to see the flaming that would happen if you would voice your opinion there.

What records have you broke? 

I'm still waiting for you to prove that a wall *hasn't* been broken. Until then, stfu.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

lol theres no wall to be broken. Yes its a very great overclock, but as bikr said, it can be better. Especially as new revisions of the chips, and all that are released if there are any.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> lol theres no wall to be broken. Yes its a very great overclock, but as bikr said, it can be better. Especially as new revisions of the chips, and all that are released if there are any.



If it could be so much better, how come noone has done it yet?

So I guess when people broke 4ghz with AMD processors it was nothing too?


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> lol theres no wall to be broken. Yes its a very great overclock, but as bikr said, it can be better. Especially as new revisions of the chips, and all that are released if there are any.


Exactly  Nice overclock, no wall. Thank you ^_^


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> If it could be so much better. How come noone has done it yet?


People have, they just haven't boasted because they know it's not some wall breaking thing


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> People have, they just haven't boasted because they know it's not some wall breaking thing




Yeah right.....

You have no proof of that either, you are just making accusations. I have never seen so many negative people. 

Funny how the rest of the world thinks it's a great acheivement, but you just try to demean it with no proof and false accusations.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> If it could be so much better, how come noone has done it yet?
> 
> So I guess when people broke 4ghz with AMD processors it was nothing too?


give it time, its a very expensive chip and not THAT MANY people have it. Think about how many more people have a 3xxx+ amd than an FX-60........ Give it time, and it will happen eventually. For example, the Intel 670 has been out for a while now, but just a few monthes ago kyosen reached 7.47ghz.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Yeah right.....
> 
> You have no proof of that either, you are just making accusations. I have never seen so many negative people.
> 
> Funny how the rest of the world thinks it's a great acheivement, but you just try to demean it with no proof and false accusations.


 What ever floats your boat buddy. It is newer, more efficient archatecture which means higher clocks than the prescott are going surface. And prescott has >7Ghz
Prescott<CedarMill<Presler... (only because presler is dual core, cedar mill is more efficient, but presler can get higher clocks.)


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 21, 2006)

I don't know hardly anything about Intels, but I know that's a really high overclock. Easy or not it's impressively fast. Besides that, if it only took 2hrs to do as bikr said, and if he's like any other overclocker, he's going to spend more time tweaking and trying to get more.

As far as this war over weather or not he broke down a "wall", does it really matter? 7ghz has never been reached on that particular dual core Intel. Therefore technically a wall has been broken, has it not? If he's the first on that cpu, then I would say a wall has been broken down. Weather or not it was easy for him to do it, that doesn't really matter. The guy obviously put time and effort into it, and I don't see many other people with 7ghz systems. There's no reason to argue about this.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

a 6ghz intel netburst is equalivent to a 2.4ghz conroe in super pi, doesnt seem SOOO FAST now does it?  and sure i can get high clocks too if i wanted to burn out my chip.... also i have a 920 now with a P5P800SE , my sig is outdated, today im getting a P5LD2 and some ocz ram.... anyone wanna send me 2000 so i can burn out my chip and "BREAK THE WALL" down?


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 21, 2006)

maxxxpctuner said:
			
		

>


Whats cooking?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> anyone wanna send me 2000 so i can burn out my chip and "BREAK THE WALL" down?



He had the balls to do it, did he not?



			
				BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> a 6ghz intel netburst is equalivent to a 2.4ghz conroe in super pi, doesnt seem SOOO FAST now does it?



Was anyone trying to compare architectures?

Just because another chip is more efficient doesn't mean his overclock is meaningless.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> Whats cooking?


eggs and toast.... what do you think?


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> He had the balls to do it, did he not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well should i buy one of those great overclocking kings (the old celerons) they often did 80% on stock air... so im sure it would do better on the 2000 dollar phase system that you're going to send me..




EDIT: sorry for double post, i thought it was automatically combine


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> well should i buy one of those great overclocking kings (the old celerons) they often did 80% on stock air... so im sure it would do better on the 2000 dollar phase system that you're going to send me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you overclocked a celeron and broke a speed record.. I certainly wouldn't be like "Dude p4 overclock better"


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 21, 2006)

LOL Bio pwnd him 
Anywys bbl
And the dude fried his chip... pathetic....... 
And ppl were able to get to that speed with prescotts without cooking it ROFLMAO


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> If you overclocked a celeron and broke a speed record.. I certainly wouldn't be like "Dude p4 overclock better"


but "DUDE!!!"    




			
				bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Just because another chip is more efficient doesn't mean his overclock is meaningless.




BUT MY OVERCLOCK WOULDNT BE MEANINGLESS!!!!!1111121


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> And ppl were able to get to that speed with prescotts without cooking it ROFLMAO




I thought you said it was easy to hit those speeds? Lol, you can't even prove it. 

And yea.. I'm so pwned.. I can't sleep at night.. you really hurt my feelings guys..


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> I thought you said it was easy to hit those speeds? Lol, you can't even prove it.
> 
> And yea.. I'm so pwned.. I can't sleep at night.. you really hurt my feelings guys..






k i proved it, very easy  easy as a bullet goes threw paper


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

BIOHazard87 said:
			
		

> k i proved it, very easy  easy as a bullet goes threw paper



One problem, is that a 955ES? No...

I'm a member of XS, I know 7ghz has been acheived before. Are you people blind???

This thread is about a 955ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 21, 2006)

guys please, chill a bit, the point is he got past 7GHZ. We shouldn't be arguing over whether this guys efforts were REALLY good or AMAZINGLY good, we should just be going "ooo 7 GHZ". So far I think that Bikr and bigboi have gone through 5 pages of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Edit- Thanks SA for the wonderful smileys


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> One problem, is that a 955ES? No...
> 
> I'm a member of XS, I know 7ghz has been acheived before. Are you people blind???
> 
> This thread is about a 955ES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


really? I thought it was about chicken.... hmm


ok send everybody 2000 dollars, or get intel to send people free 955ES's, im sure someone will clock it higher. end of story. 


SUMMARY FOR THE LAZY PEOPLE


We have a guy here that burnt his 9555ES and clocked it kinda high, so he posted it on 3 forums, 1 named techpowerup and people go thew 7 pages of flaming until i wrote this, then bigboi points out terrible comments that dont matter, then we have chicken man to the rescue, flying from planet walmart to save us all. Then we all live happily ever after


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2006)

i'm >< this far from handing out a few day temp bans

if you guys think you can OC better, do it, show us proof, until then at least show some respect for what he has done.

would you want to risk your expensive cpu?


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> guys please, chill a bit, the point is he got past 7GHZ. We shouldn't be arguing over whether this guys efforts were REALLY good or AMAZINGLY good, we should just be going "ooo 7 GHZ". So far I think that Bikr and bigboi have gone through 5 pages of




EXACTLY!!!

The guy did a good overclock, broke a freaking wall, and these people deny it?

So what some of you think he can do better, noone has else done better so wtf? He has still acheived something noone else has yet.. 

What would you say if he goes further? The same thing? "Ooo that sucks go further" 

This is the whole point of my arguement.

EDIT: I'm done w1zzard, sorry if any trouble was stirred.


----------



## infrared (Apr 21, 2006)

hmmm, this is interesting. He certainly got a very good overclock, but personally I would have expected more from that LN2 setup. But it's awsome that you had the balls to do it!  The next thing you could try perhaps is lowing the multi, and raising the fsb, that board should manage 350mhz fsb easily, and your ram could run nicely at 1:1 700mhz with tight timings. That would help boost the superpi score a tad  respect to you for having the balls to go ahead with this though!

I can see what bikr is saying, it doesn't look like a challenging clock, you weren't limited by memory, fsb or anything. It's quite strieght forward if there's nothing else holding you back, therefore no need to use very high fsb's and ram dividers/timings etc.



			
				bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Jealous? what? no. Just unimpressed. I bet if you would give infrared a 955EE he would get it up to 6Ghz on air, and well past 7Ghz on liquid nitro...



hehe, anyone feel free to send me one, so we can get some competition going here!


----------



## G.T (Apr 21, 2006)

You two need to get get a room, fuck and get it over with.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 21, 2006)

uhg i dont waste thousands of dollars on breaking something, if i had 50 of them, fine ill do it. ok ill do what teh wizz0r said



"GREAT OVERCLOCK, THIS GUY BROKE DOWN  THE WALL HOMIE, CALL THE POLICE!!!" 

Lol just close the thread, it has no life in it, its like when you're having sex and just cant do it anymore, your done. like G.T said kind of


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> i'm >< this far from handing out a few day temp bans
> 
> if you guys think you can OC better, do it, show us proof, until then at least show some respect for what he has done.
> 
> would you want to risk your expensive cpu?



Thank you, thank you, thank you. 

I just wanted the man to have his respect.

EDIT:I don't think this guys thread should get closed either, guys quit bitching and show some respect. I just hope the guy wasn't offended...


----------



## drade (Apr 21, 2006)

You know, this is pointless, forum members fighting over stuff then what other people agree with, who cares, its not your life, so go on with life, if you want to fight, then go chuckee cheeses and fight there, jesus.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 21, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> You know, this is pointless, forum members fighting over stuff then what other people agree with, who cares, its not your life, so go on with life, if you want to fight, then go chuckee cheeses and fight there, jesus.



Noone is fighting anymore, so it would be nice to get back on topic. 

Nice OC


----------



## drade (Apr 21, 2006)

I know, lol 2 pages since my last post and im way to lazy to read, im just saying, there was alot going on lol


----------



## _33 (Apr 22, 2006)

I think it's insane to do that in a P4 processor.  But, to me it's like taking a really old horse than can run fast but is on it's last miles, and giving him some adrenaline shots (aka GURU, RED BULL, etc and some cocaïne).  Why not, but we all know P4 is at it's end.  I'd prefer seeing that on Conroe (core duo) or amd X2 for example.

Otherwise, insane stuff dude!


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

He did that on a Extreme Edition 955


----------



## Exeodus (Apr 22, 2006)

I think that if bikr69 wants to win a debate, he should learn how to spell "*architecture*".


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

Are you trying to start shit? 
I don't give a fuck I don't know how to spell that shit.
I really couldn't care less.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 22, 2006)

Har!!!!!!!!


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 22, 2006)

Here we go again lol.:shadedshu


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 22, 2006)

Just forget everything and just respect maxxxpctuner for doing it.
By the way bikr, the overclock to 7ghz should actually impress you because you don't have an OC that high.  To me, any oc higher than mine is pretty impressive.
Also, the ones who broke the 7ghz barrier before maxxxpctuner were Japanese people(no offense) and they're really smart and have a lot of computers to spare there.  If you saw your own post, the freakin thing was on a freezer.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Just forget everything and just respect maxxxpctuner for doing it.
> By the way bikr, the overclock to 7ghz should actually impress you because you don't have an OC that high.  To me, any oc higher than mine is pretty impressive.
> Also, the ones who broke the 7ghz barrier before maxxxpctuner were Japanese people(no offense) and they're really smart and have a lot of computers to spare there.  If you saw your own post, the freakin thing was on a freezer.


And this dude has Liquid nitrogen also....
I would be impressed, if it was on air or water or whatever.
LN2 is easy.
Anyways, I feel a flamefest coming on....


----------



## POGE (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 22, 2006)

Come on guys, its not worth it...W1zzard/moderators will come in looking like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to hand out previously mentioned bans...(thanks SA for the smileys)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm not trying to start anything, I'm just saying that he did a pretty good job.  It's not like this stuff is going to be permanent anyways.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm just replying so they don't think they told me off.
Anyways, it's no big deal because it is supercooled by liquid nitro thus nothing special.
End of discussion.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 22, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> I'm just replying so they don't think they told me off.
> Anyways, it's no big deal because it is supercooled by liquid nitro thus nothing special.
> End of discussion.



Quit bashing the guys acheivement for christ sake. You haven't shown anything worth recognition for so stfu.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

You stfu fking noob.
It was no achievement, no wall, no NOTHING!
Now stfu before you get yourself banned.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 22, 2006)

Some of you are the same sort that would argue about this http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060421/od_nm/benjerrys_dc as it might be "insulting".



While you argue the rest of us are off for some gaming with the grownups. You kiddies play nice.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

rofl


> "Ben & Jerry's was built on the philosophies of peace and love,"


Anyways look at this overclock this way.
There's a race between a Jock(presler) and a FatKid(Prescott)
They start running.
Fatkid gets to the finish line first (7Ghz).
Jock made it second, first loser. Also, he is flamed and shot because the FatKid beat him.
=D
If anyone says well prescott got the chance first here.
FatKid runs the mile, 7minutes.
Jock runs the mile a year later, 7minutes.
You would expect the Jock to get a much better time than the FatKid.
K? Thx, bye.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (Apr 22, 2006)

Steevo said:
			
		

> Har!!!!!!!!


I LOVE SPAM!!!! GIVE ME MORE!


----------



## intel igent (Apr 22, 2006)

nice clocks 

excellent s-pi 

keep us updated if any improvents.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

lol intelligent I love your avatar.


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 22, 2006)

All that are in this little fight can stop right now... other wise action will be taken.

-Dan


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm not trying to fight, Dan. I'm just trying to get my point across. As you can see I stopped but then some sh!thead started the flame all over again.


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 22, 2006)

I really don't care, one more person is out of line and I'll put them on temporary ban.

-Dan


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 22, 2006)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> I really don't care, one more person is out of line and I'll put them on temporary ban.
> 
> -Dan



I took it to PM Dan, I don't like garbage and insults posted in this forum either. I tried to have a civil debate, it went wrong, sorry.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 22, 2006)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> I really don't care, one more person is out of line and I'll put them on temporary ban.
> 
> -Dan



thank you. 

it is "reasons"/"incidences" like this we dont have to many ppl posting these types of threads on this fine board.


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok guys, lets just leave it and dicuss the nice overclock there. 

-Dan


----------



## drade (Apr 22, 2006)

God do I love TPU! Great entertainment.


Yea sweet overclock, wonder how my bigwater would do on 7.0 overclock


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 22, 2006)

drade said:
			
		

> God do I love TPU! Great entertainment.
> 
> 
> Yea sweet overclock, wonder how my bigwater would do on 7.0 overclock



It would never happen lol.. It would take at least a high-end chilled water setup. That would be hard without LN2 or phase change.

Give it a shot though


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

So you even say it is easy with ln2 
Heh, can't stick up for the guy now....
Your saying exactly what I said....
Nice overclock but easy ^_^


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 22, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> So you even say it is easy with ln2
> Heh, can't stick up for the guy now....
> Your saying exactly what I said....
> Nice overclock but easy ^_^



By hard, I mean damn near unheard of without LN2 or phase.  *sighs*


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

and 7Ghz is heard of easily by many with ln2


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 22, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> and 7Ghz is heard of easily by many with ln2



I never said it wasn't. 

However he is the first to do it on this CPU. 

Show me your LN2 runs.


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> I never said it wasn't.
> 
> However he is the first to do it on this CPU.
> 
> Show me your LN2 runs.


I don't have LN2
And if I had a 955 and his setup I could get it to 9Ghz w/out frying the damn thing  
Now stop talking 
 pimpsmaked


----------



## CjStaal (Apr 22, 2006)

bigboi86 said:
			
		

> Go to one of the overclocking forums I linked above and voice your opinion.
> 
> Funny how some of the most reputable overclockers in the world can agree with me that it is a nice acheivement. I'd love to see the flaming that would happen if you would voice your opinion there.
> 
> ...


Yes a nice achievement, not wall breaking


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 22, 2006)

well congrats you two have managed to completely ruin this thread.lol
why hasn't it been locked and the pics tranfered to a fresh thread?


----------



## maxxxpctuner (Apr 22, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Yes a nice achievement, not wall breaking




little boy listens now you have broken ...non the wall but something of other


maxxx


----------



## largon (Apr 22, 2006)

Always a pleasure to read several pages of a 16 year old kid swearing and yelling for nothing...

Afterall, it actually is a _*WORLD RECORD*_ speed for Intel dualcore cpus. 
Kudos to maxxxpctuner!


----------



## infrared (Apr 22, 2006)

Is that a waterblock you used, or a specially designed ln2 block? 

There's a lot of confusion about whether the CPU's an ES (Engineering Sample) or EE (Extreme Edition). Just to stop any confusion, the processor used is an ES chip, that's how maxxxpctuner set such a high multi. 

Maybe you could try raising the fsb, and lowering the multi a bit, and getting the memory nearer to it's limits, to get a faster super-pi score... Not saying it's not awsomely quick already, I just think with a little tweaking and some more time maybe you could get better. Awsome job though, I probably wouldn't have had the guts to try this in the first place!

Thanks for posting maxxxpctuner


----------



## OOTay (Apr 22, 2006)

WOW! Very very very nice oc man... what an achievement, Congrats!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2006)

And to think that I struggle with 2.6Gig!!! Damn, dont matter to me if 100 achieve it on whatever core, its still some achievement!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 22, 2006)

infrared said:
			
		

> Is that a waterblock you used, or a specially designed ln2 block?
> 
> There's a lot of confusion about whether the CPU's an ES (Engineering Sample) or EE (Extreme Edition). Just to stop any confusion, the processor used is an ES chip, that's how maxxxpctuner set such a high multi.
> 
> ...


  Lol thats what I love about overclockers.....always striving to get that bit more!  maybe 10 Gig by the end of the year?  Reckon you'd need a Hydro electric powerplant with your own dam and resevoir to get there tho.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 22, 2006)

one day for bigboi and three days for bikr


----------



## OOTay (Apr 22, 2006)

to bad they couldnt just argue through pms... oh well..


----------



## Mercenary4 (Apr 22, 2006)

bikr and bigboi, you funny. You can't win an arguement with a NY'er, so why try?

Here is my two cents (ten cents is free): No wall has been broken by this OC, the door was just kicked in really hard. Maybe the frame got ripped off as well. The wall was already broken, hence the door.
What I would like to see is that an OC of this magnitude run stable and be usable! Now that would be a door of different construction. Is the CPU still usable after the OC and what would it score with PCMark 05 before and after?


----------



## intelandgigabyte (Apr 22, 2006)

what is your startup time


----------



## G.T (Apr 22, 2006)

POGE said:
			
		

>


----------

